# كان ياما كان ... بيت من أيام زمان ....



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

مدخل منكسر ... حديقة وفناء ... 

فانوس و قبة ... سلسبيل وفسيفساء ... 

مشربية وقمرية ... ابار وملقف هواء ...

قاعة و درقاعة ... و ايوان ...

مقعد .. و عقود ... و نقش له معنى ينطق بالجمال



 


 



]​









​


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 يونيو 2006)

هو احساس بدفء المكان ...احساس بالحميميه ....احساس بالانسانية ...احساس بالراحه ...نعم ...الراحه ...
هي الرضا


----------



## الرواسي (26 يونيو 2006)

ما اجمل العمارة العربية...لكن هل من مستمع هل من مدرك....اليوم التقدم و الحداثة هي للطابع الغربي فقط...وعجبي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل... وطرح شيق... وإقناع بالتي هي أحسن، ما أجمل حكايات العمارة الإسلامية العربية، فالحديث عنها لا يمل. 
بارك الله فيك أختنا الفاضلة، معمارية مسلمة.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*المقــعــد*



 


 


 


 
و هو فراغ جانبه المفتوح ذو عقود من عقدين أو ثلاثة .. متفتوح باتجاه الشمال .. لاستقبال الهواء الشمالي لطيف النسمات صيفا ... ومرتفع عن الأرض بسلم خارجي مفتوح على الفناء الدخلي ... لاستقبال الضيوف الرجال ...و لاجتماع العائلة في حالة عدم وجود زائرين ... 

و هو من أهم عناصر السلاملك ... في بيوت الطبقات الغنية من الأمراء والتجار و رجال العلم و القضاء والدين ... و ذوي الطبقات المتوسطة ...


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*تحقيق الخصوصية*

تميز البيت الاسلامي بالاهتمام بفراغات الأسرة و قاعات النساء ومراعاة ارتفاع فتحات تلك القاعات المغطاة بالخرط الخشبي من منسوب الطريق الخارجي ... لتحقيق الخصوصية الكامل للأسرة من عيون المارة في الطريق وحتى من عيون ممتطي الابل والجواد...(وسيلة التنقل انذاك)


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*المدخل المنكسر*

تميــزت البيوت الاسلامية بالمداخل المنكسرة .. و التي تفصل الفناء الداخلي عن الطريق وما به ... فكان المدخل المنكسر كما يظهر في الصورة محققا الخصوصية و حاميا أهل الدار وزواره من عيون المارة و تطفل الغرباء .... 

بالإضافة لوظيفته المناخية ... فهو بمثابة حاجز أولي من الرياح الخارجية المحملة برمال و أتربة الطريق ومنع دخولها قدر المستطاع إلى الفناء مركز الدار....


----------



## المهندس/محمود (26 يونيو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*البســاطة و التـــواضع مع ثــــراء الجوهر*

من القيم الاسلامية ... التواضع و الحث على البساطة مع قوة البنيان وثراء الجوهر فترجمت هذه القيمة في بساطة واجهات البيوت الخارجية - ذات العلاقة المباشرة مع الخارج من الطريق و الجيران - والتي لا تتعارض مع قيمة المبنى من الداخل من تحقيق كل المتطلبات و توظيف كل الفراغات ... 

من أمثلة البيوت المتبقية محل الدراسة من العصر المملوكي و العثماني .... واجهات صماء قدر المستطاع فتحاتهاالخارجية في أضيق الأبعاد..... و الفتحات الداخلية للقاعات المطلة على الفناء ذات مساحة كبيرة تكون بمساحة كل الجدار في اغلب الاحيان .. للاستفادة من الاطلالة على الفناء و الحديقة و الهواء البارد 






( واجهة منزل زينب خاتون، القاهرة )


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*احترام الجار و حقوقه*

احترمت قوانين البنــاء في العــصور الاسلامية الجيرة وما لها من حقوق ، كما أوصانا الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسـلام، وتعاليم ديننا الحنيف ..

راعى المعماري أن لا تطل الفتحات الجانبية على فناء الجار أو حديقته ... كذلك روعي في التصميم ان لا تقابل الفتحات الخارجية - على الطريق - مشربيات الجار المقابل بحيث لا تجرحه و لا تكشفه.

رغم قرب بناء البيوت من بعضها لتظليل الطرقات والأزقة التي تميزت بها المدن القديمة الحارة ... 

فنلاحظ ان بروز الكتل والمشربيات أوجد ظلا على المارة من قيظ الشمس و حرارتها...

رغم قرب البيوت و مقابلتها لبعضها .. الا أن الفتحات الخارجية كانت في أضيق الحدود كما ذكرنا على ان لا تقابل فتحات البيت المقابل ولا تكشف الجار ... 

ولا تخلو صكوك بيع و شراء البيوت في دور المخطوطات ولا سجلات المحاكم القديمة من وصف وشكاوي من البعض ممن اضافوا بناء طابق يكشف الجار أو اضافة فتحات... لكنها لم تكن موجودة في اصل البناء ...

--------------------------

هكذا اهتم المعماري المسلم براحة الانسان ومراعاته داخل بيته وخارجه ...ولم يغفل في تصميمه علاقته بمن حوله...


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*تكييف طبيـــــــــــعي*



 
و يوضح الرسم تفاعل كل العناصر المعمارية مع بعضها لايجاد تيار هواء طبيعي ...

بدخول نسمات الهواء البارد اللطيف من الخارج ( من الفناء او الحديقة أو من خارج البيت ) عن طريق المشربية او الملقف أو آبار التهوية... ودخولها إلى القاعة ... و من ثم يتم طرد وخروج الهواء الساخن إلى الخارج عن طريق "الشخشيخة" وهو فانوس الانارة ويسمى (الممرق) . 

والممرق عباره عن قبة خشبية مغطاة بالجص ... لها رقبة بها فتحات مغطاة بالخرط الخشبي - و لكن ذو فتحات أوسع من التي يغطى بها جوانب الجدران - تتوسط سقف فراغ القاعة العالية الارتفاع و 
التي تصل أحيانا إلى 8 أمتار ... 

وتعلو فراغ يسمى "الدورقاعة" و الدورقاعة غالبا يتوسطها فسيفساء ماء ولها دور رئيسي في ترطيب الهواء الداخل للقاعة ...

فمن المعروف صعود الهواء الساخن للأعلى .. و بقاء الهواء البارد في الأسفل ... و لهذا صممت فوانيس الانارة عالية الارتفاع لسحب الهواء الساخن و طرده من الفتحات الجانبية الموجودة في رقبة القبة ... وبقاء الهواء البارد اسفل القاعة هذا الهواء قادم من الملقف أو الفناء او المشربيات بعد 
ترطيبه مرورا بنافورة الماء .. و الذي من ثم يسخن بفعل الأنشطة و الحياة داخل القاعة ويتم طرده إلى اعلى و خروجه من الممرق... 

وهكذا تعمل كل العناصر مكملة لبعضها البعض بذكاء و عبقرية .... لتكون تكييفا طبيعيا


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*تقنية الخرط الخشبي*

تتكون المشربية من برامق صغيرة من الخرط الخشبي تغطى بها الفتحات المخصصة للتهوية ... مجمعة بأشكال نباتيه و هندسية و أحيانا تشكل بها آيات قرآنية ...

فالخرط الخشبي الدائري مع تجميعه يعمل على تخفيف وكسر حدة الضوء من الخارج إلى داخل الدار ...فيتوزع الضوء خافتا بأشكال متناسقة تساعد على الهدوء والراحة النفسية ... 

مع السماح بدخول الهواء بعد تلطيفه و مروره بالأواني الفخارية الممتلئة بالماء المخصصة للشرب "القلل " على عتبة المشربية .. ( ولذلك أطلق عليه مشربية) محققة تنقية الهواء الداخل من الأتربة والغبار ...








... مع ملاحظة تركيب القطع الخشبية بخيوط .. و لا تسخدم المواد اللاصقة أبدا .. للسماح للخشب بالتمدد والانكماش وتحاشي التقوس الناتج عن الحرارة 

--------- 

وتحية إلى كل من قرأ و شارك من الاخوة و الاخوات ... و للحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*الـدورقاعة*

و هي فراغ مدخل القاعة تتوسطه فسيفساء ... و يعلوه الممرق ... و يحيط الدورقاعة فراغات الايوان او الليوان .. بعدد واحد أو اثنين او ثلاثة ... تبعا لتصميم القاعة ...


----------



## max ghost (27 يونيو 2006)

اللــــه .
احب الطراز دا جدا .. طرازي المفضل .. 
إن شاء الله سأتخصص فيه .:d
ألف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة يا اخت معمارية مسلمة .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## **قطـــــر** (27 يونيو 2006)

موضـــــــــــــــــــ ع ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو جميل 


وألف شكر علي المعلومـات الجميله


----------



## الرواسي (27 يونيو 2006)

رائع رائع جدا....ربنا يكرمك..رجعتينا للزمن الجميل:13:


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أختنا/ معمارية مسلمة، على هذه المعلومات القيمة والصور التوضيحية الرائعة. لقد شكل موضوعك هذا مع موضوع أختنا جودي الحسيني، مكتبة قيمة حول المسكن الإسلامي، حتما ستكون مرجعا مهما للباحثين. 
بارك الله فيكما وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (27 يونيو 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم*

شكرا للجميع على المرور و الدعاء .... الاخوة عاشق حب رسول الله وجمال اللافي والمهندس محمود و الرواسي وقطر وماكس ...

وكانت هذه المداخلة و ما سألحقه بها ملخص بسيط لبحثي في رسالة الماجستير .. و تعلمت منه واستفدت الكثير .. و زاد انتمائي لعمارتنا و حبا في احيائها .. 
و اسأل الله ان تكون مداخلة مفيدة و نافعة للجميع ...

و للأخ جمال ... تحية خاصة و كل التقدير على عقيدتك و ايمانك المعماري ...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 يونيو 2006)

أختي معمارية مسلمة، بارك الله فيك على هذه التحية المخلصة... أسأل الله أن يوفقك في إنجاز رسالة الدكتوراه، وأن يوفقك لخير هذه الأمة العظيمة.... والله إننا في هذا الزمن لأحوج إلى أخت الرجال، التي تقف سندا وداعما لهم.... وبارك الله في أمثالك.
نحن بشوق لمعرفة المزيد عن المسكن الإسلامي، الذي يمثل بالنسبة لي هما يشغل بالي وتفكيري، ويثير عندي جدلا مع كل محاولة أجتهد فيها لإعادة الاعتبار له في تصميم المسكن المعاصر، لقد هداني بحثي المضني إلى أن القيمة الحقيقية في المسكن الإسلامي، هي في كونه يضم في رحابه عائلة كاملة، وهذا الجانب هو جوهر المسكن الإسلامي. ولكن جميع من أحاورهم في ذلك، يتحججون بأن عودة العائلة لتعيش في رحاب البيت الواحد أضحى أمرا مستحيلا... وهذا ما جعل بحثي يقف عند مفترق الواقع والخيال.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 يونيو 2006)

لقد أعجبتني المقدمة الأدبية التي بدأت بها أختنا معمارية مسلمة، استعراضها لخصائص المسكن الإسلامي، لهذا أحببت أن أصف لكم بيت جدي" المسكن الإسلامي في ليبيا" من خلال خاطرة أدبية، أرجو أن تنال استحسانكم جميعا:

في بيت جدي كان ميلادي، فكان الارتباط به أزليا وعشقه أبدي، أكبر ويكبر هو في عينّي، بفنائه المفتوح على السماء... فناء واسع تحيط به حجرات متباينة في الحجم، يسكن كل واحدة منها عمّ، وتكلل جدرانه ونوافذه أغصان الفل والياسمين، ومع كل نسمة تهب عليه، يفوح شذاهما الطيب في أرجائه، باعثا في النفس نشوة الرضى والفرح... والكل جعل من هذا الفناء مكان لقاء واجتماع على المحبة والتعاون. فاكتسى هذا البيت من اجتماعهم فيه ألفته الحميمة وجوهر كينونته.

وحين خرجت إلى شوارع مدينتي احتوتني الأزقة تحت ظلال عرائشها وصاباتها… فتحرك شغفي وفضولي لاستشفاف ما وراء جدران بيوتها المتلاحمة من قصص، وما تفضي إليه شوارعها من أسرار… شوارع تستنفر كل الحواس وتستميلك في وداعة بجمالها وبساطتها. فأنساب بين حناياها الملتوية النحيلة، أتأمل بيوتها بلونها الترابي الذي يبعث في جسدي دفئاً غامضاً أشعر خلاله أن التاريخ يقف أمامي وجهاً لوجه، أشم رائحته واسمع أنفاسه العميقة وكأنه كائن حي متجسد يتسرب إلى روحي وانفذ إلى أغواره... 

أحسست دائما بأنه ثمة رغبة تشدني إلى إدراك المعاني التي تختفي وراءها رموز هذا التداخل بين الثابت والمتغير في تشكيل بيوت مدينتي... تهدأ روحي وأنا أطوفُ بين أركانها واشعر بدفئها يدب في أوصالي فيعطيني الإحساس بالانتماء والأمان... بيوت فناؤها مفتوح على السماء، حوائطها من طين هذه الأرض، وسقفها من نخيل بساتينها وجذورها تضرب في عمق التاريخ... زواياها مخبوءة، يحيط بها غموض محبب، يبعث على التساؤل والتأمل في ملكوت الله، وتثير في النفس فضول البحث والاستكشاف وقراءة التاريخ... بيوت تحمي كل ملتجئ إليها من حر الصيف وبرد الشتاء... بيوت تجمع الأحباء ولا تفرق.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (28 يونيو 2006)

*العائلة الممتدة*

الاخ جمال ... ما تبحث عنه في واقعنا الان ... ليس بالخيال ... رغم كل ما هو الان !! :4: 

العائلة الممتدة حقا هي من اهم سمات البيت الاسلامي ... و تخصيص اجزاء منفصلة و مجمعة لكل عائلة صغيرة في البيت الكبير ...

و لا يشعر به اغلب ابناء هذا الجيل الا للحظات عند الاجتماع في بيت الجد و الجدة في المناسبات .. و عند مرور الزمن بعد رحيلهم يصبح بيتا مهجورا .. ذكرى ليس الا !.. و اختلفت القيم و تباعدت الانفس 

اما بيوت العائلات الممتدة .. فهي تعج بالحياة و الدفء ... و الاصالة ... والتراحم 


و لي عودة ان شاء الله ...


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (28 يونيو 2006)

*تبارك الله*

هكذا يكون الايمان و الاحساس ... ليست فقط كلمات تنظم على الصفحات .. بل هي محفورة في الوجدان 

تخيل لو ان كل معماريي الاسلام يمتلكون مثل هذا الاقتناع و االعقيدة ... ماذا ستكون النتيجة ؟

تحية الى بيت جدك في الارض الدافئة 


(الا ليت قومي يعلمون )


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أختنا الفاضلة، معمارية مسلمة، على هذا الدعم المعنوي، فرحلتنا مع تأصيل القيم الحضارية لديننا الإسلامي في عمارتنا المعاصرة، مضنية وشاقة، ولن يخفف من أعباء المسئولية إلاّ وقوفنا جنبا إلى جنب، نحن من نضن في أنفسنا خيرا تجاه أمتنا الإسلامية.
وقد راودتني فكرة أحببت أن أشارك بها داخل موضوعك القيّم، ولا أفرد لها صفحة خاصة، وهي لماذا لا نكّون فريقا معماريا مسلما يتبادل الحوار والبحوث والدراسات التي تسعى إلى إعادة تأصيل القيم الحضارية الإسلامية في عمارتنا المعاصرة وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالمسكن الإسلامي المعاصر، وأن نسعى للخروج برؤية مشتركة، يمكن تطبيقها على مستوى العالم العربي، مع مراعاة الاختلافات التي لا يمكن تجاوزها سواء كانت تتعلق بإختلاف الظروف المناخية أو تنوع مواد البناء والقدرة الاقتصادية... وذلك حتى لا تذهب جهودنا أدراج الرياح، وما دمنا نقلد الغرب في كل شئ فلنقلده في بعض حسناته، ومنها ذلك الاجتماع الذي قام به مجموعة من معماريي الغرب في بداية القرن العشرين حيث وضعوا قواعد ومنهج عمارة الحداثة، وألتزموا به جميعا ثم صدّروه للعالم.... والحمد لله أن تقنية الإنترنت ستعفينا من مشقة السفر والبحث عن مكان للإجتماع... وليكن ملتقى المهندسين العرب ملتقانا للحوار حول هذا الموضوع... وللحديث بقية.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 يونيو 2006)

موضوع شيق ... حول العمارة الاسلامية والحضارة والقيم العمرانية الاسلامية التي لا نرى وجود لها الا في المتاحف وبعض المباني ....
الاخوة الاعزاء انكم تغفلون عن مسألة مهمه جدا .. وهي ان العمارة مرآة الوضع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والسياسي للمنطقة .. وبالتالي هذا التخلي عن قيمنا المعمارية لم يأتي فجأة او تبعا لأهواء المعماريين اليوم واتجاهاتهم ...وانما المسألة كاملة تعكس الوضع المهزوز للعالم العربي والاسلامي وهذا ما تعكسه عمارتنا اليوم...

بعد مئات السنين سوف يتحدث عنا مختصوا علم الاثار بالتعاون مع مختصي علم العمارة والاجتماع بأنه في بداية القرن العشرين كان هناك على مايبدوا من معمار تلك الفترة وتوجه كثير من معماريي تلك الفتره الى الاستعارة المبررة والغير مبررة لعناصر معمارية دخيلة على منطقتهم، كما انهم استغنوا عن الكثير من العناصر المعمارية المحلية و التي كانت سبب في ضياع هويتهم في تلك الفترة.... ولكن الحمد لله تجاوزنا ذلك الضياع منذ سنوات...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 يونيو 2006)

أخي أبوصالح،
كلماتك حركت فينا المواجع، وزادت من ثقل المسئولية، فالتاريخ لا يزال يسجل علينا هذا التهاون في حق مجتمعنا الإسلامي علينا كمخططي مدن ومعماريين وأيضا لا ننسى وهم الأهم في رأيي المصممين الداخليين، فنحن جميعا نعرف أن العمارة العربية الإسلامية هي عمارة الداخل، فالخارج هو عبارة عن كتل متراصة وفتحات صغيرة، والثراء، كل الثراء في الداخل.
أخي أبو صالح، نحمد الله أن قيض لهذه الأمة رجالا حملوا لواء الإنتصاف لعمارتنا العربية الإسلامية من أمثال حسن فتحي محمد صالح مكية ورفعة الجادرجي وراسم بدران وغيرهم كثر، كذلك لا ننسى جهود منظمة المدن والعواصم الإسلامية ومنظمة المدن العربية وجائزة الآغاخان، والمسئولية تقع علينا لمواصلة مشوار ما بدأه الأولون.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (28 يونيو 2006)

*فريقا معماريا مسلما*

نعم أخي جمال بارك الله فيك على هذا الطرح الطيب .. هذا ما نصبو إليه .. وبدايات الحل في رأيي : 

- ان تكون البذرة من كليات و مدارس العمارة في بلادنا ، و ان تلقى اهتماما من اساتذة قسم العمارة ... ليترسخ في ذهن المهندس الناشئ القيمة و الهدف و من ثم الخروج إلى الواقع ... 

- من المفترض أن تراعي قوانين و تراخيص البناء في الاحياء و المدن هذه المبادئ ... 

- أن يكون لوزراء التخطيط و الاسكان و الاعمار في بلادنا ... نفس الهدف و الاتجاه ...

- أن تراعى اشتراطات المسابقات و لجان التحكيم ... هذه القيم .. لاحياء عمارة كانت انجح ما يكون على مر العصور ... 

- ان يراعى الضمير أولا و اخيرا و تستقيم انفس الملاك و المستثمرين و المقاولين ... و اصحاب السلطة و النفوذ ..وان لا يكون الهدف هو التكسب المادي فقط و الجذب السياحي ... 

- أن نستعيد ذوقنا الفني المعماري ... و يتفهمه و يعيه الساكن و الشاغل للمكان ... و ان تمحى المفاهيم من اذواقهم بأن العمارة الاسلامية فن ثقيل .. قديم ..وانه مجرد شكل و نقش لا يواكب تطورنا... ! 

ترى أيمكن ان يتحول الحلم الى حقيقة وواقع ؟ ونستعيد كرامتنا و تكون عمارتنا مرآة لواقع أفضل يحترم الانسان ؟


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يونيو 2006)

وأقول لك نعم أختي معمارية مسلمة، بتظافر جهودنا المخلصة لله أولا ثم للوطن، سيتحول الحلم المعماري لحقيقة واقعة وملموسة، وسنستعيد بإذن الله كرامتنا وتكون عمارتنا المعاصرة مرآة لواقع أفضل يحترم الإنسان المسلم ويقدم للإنسانية كافة، العلاج لأزمتها الحضارية.

أختي معمارية مسلمة، أنا أعول كثيرا على الإعلام المقروء والمسموع والمرئي، لأنه الوسيلة الناجعة لتوصيل الرسالة وتوعية كافة شرائح المجتمع بأهمية العمارة ودورها في تحديد هوية المجتمع، إضافة لدورها في حل الكثير من الأزمات، التي تكون العمارة طرفا مباشرا أو غير مباشر في نشوئها.... والحمد لله، أنني خضت تجارب إعلامية، بداية من إدارة تحرير مجلة آثار العرب التي كان يصدرها مشروع تنظيم وإدارة المدينة القديمة بطرابلس، وتأسيس، ضمن مجموعة، لمجلة مربعات التي تهتم بالعمارة والحرف الفنية، إضافة للمشاركة في عدة برامج مسموعة ومرئية، حيث تلمست مدى التأثير الإيجابي لهذه الوسائل على ثقافة المجتمع وذائقته المعمارية التي بدأت تحترم الموروث الثقافي وتعيد له الاعتبار، وهذا كان واضحا أكثر في إقبال شريحة كبيرة على التصاميم التي تحترم الموروث المعماري الإسلامي... لهذا أنا متفائل جدا من تحقيق النتائج.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الزملاء...

اتفق تماما مع الاخ الاستاذ جمال .. فالاعلام هو الحل ...
لسبب بسيط من وجهة نظري ... وهو ان الخرق اتسع على الراقع .. والمشكلة تجاوزت المعماريين والمخططين .. فمهما وجد منهم من يحاول اعادة الامور الى نصابها وجد حائط جداري يمنع ذلك وهو عدم تقبل شريحه كبيرة من المجتمع لتوجهه، وعدم استيعابهم لاهمية ما يطرحه ويدعوا اليه ... وهذا يحتاج الى جهد اعلامي تثقيفي يستمر لسنوات كي يعيد للاذهان اهمية الهوية المعمارية و اهمية تثقيف العميل والمعماري على حد سواء ...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يونيو 2006)

صدقت أخي أبو صالح، وبارك الله فيك، فدور الإعلام في مسخ الشخصية الإسلامية والعربية، كان واضحا من خلال البرامج والمسلسلات والأفلام، والرد لا يكون إلاّ بالمثل، التركيز على القيم الحضارية لثقافتنا ودورها في بناء الشخصية القوية... فالعمارة هي كما قلت أنت أخي أبو صالح مرآة للحالة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية، وبالتالي فلن ينصلح حال العمارة إلاّ بصلاح حال المجتمع الإسلامي، من خلال التوعية والتثقيف المستمر والمبني على أسس منهجية وعلمية مدروسة... نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (29 يونيو 2006)

*أداة التغيير*

هذا ما قصدته تماما في اخر ما سطرت
أن نستعيد ذوقنا الفني المعماري ... و يتفهمه و يعيه الساكن و الشاغل للمكان ... و ان تمحى المفاهيم من اذواقهم بأن العمارة الاسلامية فن ثقيل .. قديم ..وانه مجرد شكل و نقش لا يواكب تطورنا... ! 

اذن على عاتق الاعلام تقع مسئولية كبيرة ... و نقاسمهم المسئولية في توعية من حولنا ....اهالينا .. جيراننا .. طلابنا ... عملائنا ... 

قرأت نظرات الدهشة في عيون سكان المناطق التراثية القديمة من شغفي و اهتمامي بتصوير و رفع بيوت هذه المناطق ... و لكنها ليست أي مناطق .. فهي مناطق نائية في مدن بعيدة لم يعتاد ساكنوها رؤية أجانب يجوبونها .. او كاميرات تصوير تلتقط أحجارها ... مناطق مهملة تماما حتى اصبحت مرتعا للمخلفات ... و المذهل انها لا تقل قيمة ولا عمرا عن السلطان حسن و العصور المملوكية و العثمانية ... و لكنها بعيــــدة عن عيون المسئولين ... لأنها بعيدة عن عيون السياح !
و مهما استفيض في الشرح .. فهم لا يروون الا ما اعتادت اعينهم ... الامر يحتاج مزيدا من الجهد و تسليط الاضواء .. 

و يا اخ جمال لم يخب ظني في انك تملك أداة تغيير ..... و عليك مسئولية كبيرة ... .. و ان كنت واثقة من ارائك و انك تبذل ما بوسعك .... أعانك الله على المسئولية ...

------
و جزيل الشكر للأخ أبو صالح على مشاركته ...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يونيو 2006)

نظرات الدهشة هذه، رآها طلبة قسم العمارة والتخطيط العمراني بكلية الهندسة وطلبة كلية الفنون الجميلة والإعلام سنة 1992 عندما قمت بتكليفهم ضمن برنامج التدريب الصيفي لطلبة العمارة والفنون، وذلك في عيون سكان مدينة طرابلس القديمة، حينما شاهدوا الطلاب يقفون أما أبواب ونوافذ بيوتهم العتيقة يرسمون تفاصيلها، ولا أخفي عليك أمرا أختي معمارية مسلمة، حين أقول لك أن أخلاق السكان تغيرت، وبدأ إحساسهم بقيمة ما يملكونه ينعكس على سلوكياتهم معنا نحن المهندسون العاملين بمشروع تنظيم وإدارة المدينة القديمة بطرابلس، لم نعد نتعرض لتعليقاتهم الساخرة أو مناوشاتهم. لقد فهموا جيدا أنهم لا يسكنون في منطقة متخلفة عمرانيا كما صنفتها إحدى الشركات الاجنبية التي كلفت بإعداد دراسات شاملة عن مدينة طرابلس بهدف تطوير المناطق، بل هم يعيشون في مدينة متميزة بمعمارها وعمرانها.... 
واليوم عندما يراودني الحنين المتكرر لزيارة هذه المدينة وأتجول بين أزقتها أجد اختلافا كثيرا، لقد أصبحت المدينة آمنة بسكانها الطيبون.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (29 يونيو 2006)

*لي طلب و رجاء*

أن تفرد لمدينة طرابلس و طرز معمارها مداخلة خاصة .. نزورها و نجوب معها أزقتها ... 
منها نتعلم .. و نستزيد .. و نزداد ترابطا مع مدننا العربية ... الغائبة عن الاعلام و وزارة التعليم ..

بالانتظار ان شاء الله ...


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (29 يونيو 2006)

تحدث الزميل العزيز جمال حديثا جميلا عن طرابلس وكأنه نابع من القلب عندما تحدث عن بيت جده ، وخروجه الى طرقات المدينة وازقتها ،، ثم عرج في حديثه على طرابلس القديمة التي اتاحت لنا خدمة قوقل ايرث ان نتجول عليها من بعد جولة سريعة وجدت فيها هذا الحي القديم القريب من الميناء ، فخلته ذاك الذي تحدث عنه زميلنا جمال فوضعت له صورتين هنا لتقريب المفهوم لما يقول ،، ربما يصحح الاخ جمال هذه المعلومات ان كانت خطأ ..
هذا الموضوع رائع جدا ويبدو انه سيستمر طويلا ،، أشكر الزميلة معمارية مسلمة على استمرارها في تغذيته بالجديد ،، لها ولجميع الزملاء اللذين علقوا على الموضوع كل التحايا والتقدير.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (29 يونيو 2006)

*القـــاعـــة*

هي عنصر اساسي في البيت الاسلامي
فنجد قاعات لاستقبال الضيوف وقاعات للمعيشة وتتميز الأولى عن الثانية بثراء زخرفتها ووجودها في المستوى الأرضي وقربها من المدخلوغالبا نجد في منازل الأغنياء قاعات شتوية وأخرى صيفية

تشترك جميع القاعات في النقاط الاتية:

الوظيفة:
=====
هي فراغ متعدد الأغراض أي أنه يستخدم للجلوس وتناول الطعام والنوم ليلا ونلاحظ بساطة أثاثها عبارة عن وسادات و فرش بسيط وموائد نحاسية لسهولة نقلها ولمرونة التحكم بها تبعا لتغير الغرض المستخدم


من جهة التصميم:
------------------
- تعدد المستويات : نجد دائما أرض القاعة مختلف المستويات غالبا بدرجة أو أكثر تأكيدا للفراغ يقابله اختلاف في الارتفاعات ومستوى السقف بالاضافة الى وظيفة معالجة مشاكل التهوية بتجديد الهواء وارتفاع الهواء الساخن الناتج عن الانشطة المقامة في فراغ القاعة وخروجه من فتحات في السقف 



- 

مكونات القاعة: 
-----------------
- المدخل من منتصف القاعة أو من أحد جوانبها وهو عبارة عن فراغ مربع أو مستطيل تتوسطه غالبا فسقية ماء سقفها عالي وهذا الفراغ يسمى (دورقاعة) كما ذكرنا آنفا 

- الايوان: 
فراغ جانب الدورقاعة يعلوها عادة بدرجة أو أكثر وهو المكان المخصص للمجلس والمعيشة وارتفاع سقفه المستوي اقل من ارتفاع سقف الدورقاعة له ثلاث حوائط مفتوح بها فتحات مغطاة بالمشربية 
ونجد قاعات مكونة من ايوانين أو ثلاثة تتوسطهم جميعهم الدورقاعة




- أشير انه الايوان نفسه قد ينقسم إلى فراغين من خلال وجود درجة تفصل مستوى أرضهما عن بعض 
- وفي قاعات الاستقبال حيث تقام الولائم والحفلات نجد شرفات داخلية تطل من اعلى الايوان عليه مغطاة بالمشربية لتسمح للنساء بمشاهدة الاحتفال دون مخالطة الرجال




وبذلك يمكن اعتبارها كصالة كبيرة متعددة المستويات عظيمة الارتفاع تستقبل أعداد من الاشخاص يمكنهم الجلوس في مجموعات على كل مستوى على حدا رغم وجودهم في مساحة كبيرة واحدة مفتوحة





- الخزنة النومية: وهو فراغ ملحق بالايوان يمكن تشبيهه بالغرف في وقتنا الحالي، وظيفته النوم في أيام الشتاء وتخزين الفرش والوسادات

ونجد في حوائط القاعة تجويفات (نيش) متعددة الارفف لوضع القناديل والمصابيح والنحاس والكتب




يا له من تصميم كامل متكامل يحوي معاني وقيم رائعة من بساطة ودقة واتساع ومرونة وجمال ومشاركة وخصوصية وهدوء ..

كل هذا ما كان يجتمع لولا عقيدة المعماري المسلم وايمانه بقيم الاسلام وقيم الجمال وترجمها في مسكنه وحياته الدنيوية الطريق الى دارالقرر


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (29 يونيو 2006)

*القمــرية*




القمرية لتأمين الاضاءة الداخلية بعد إغلاق النوافذ الخشبية التي يترتب على اغلاقها ليلاً اونهاراً فقدان الاضاءة الطبيعية داخل المنزل . وقد اطلق عليها اسم «القمرية» نظرا لشفافيتها وصفائها اللذين يسمحان بدخول ضوء القمر الى فراغ المبنى الداخلي، ويرى البعض ان سبب التسمية يرجع لبياضها الناصع الذي تتميزبه لان النور الذي ينفذمنها يكون ابيضاً صافياً اشبه بضوء القمر، كما ان الواح بعض النوافذ دائرية اشبه مايكون شكلها بالقمر ليلة تمامه. 




وخاماتها من الرخام بعد معالجته .. ثم استبدل بقطع زجاجية ملونة .. محاطة بإطار جبسي أو خشبي ...بعد تشكيل الزجاج بأشكال زخرفية نباتية او هندسية 




تعتبر « القمرية» من العناصر الجمالية، التي تكسو عقود واجهات ابنية بعض المدن الاسلامية، اذ يتم وضعها فوق النوافذ الخشبية مما يضفي جمالا و اضاءة خافتة مريحة داخل المبنى ، وظهر استخدامها بكثرة كعنصر معماري في المساجد و البيوت في اليمن و مصر و الشام ...


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أخ فيصل الشريف على اضافة الصور الفضائية لمدينة طرابلس


----------



## thunderbird2387 (29 يونيو 2006)

كلام جميل ورغم بساطه العماره والفن الاسلامي فان مبانيها لها الاثر حتي الان
شكرااااااا علي الموضوع الجميل ده معماريه مسلمه


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (29 يونيو 2006)

*الشكر لله*

اخي .. 
و أسأل الله ان يكون فيه الافادة 



thunderbird2387 قال:


> كلام جميل ورغم بساطه العماره والفن الاسلامي فان مبانيها لها الاثر حتي الان
> شكرااااااا علي الموضوع الجميل ده معماريه مسلمه


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2006)

أولا أنا أعتز وأفخر بصحبتكم الجميلة والممتعة، والشكر الموصول لأخي فيصل الشريف على هذه الصور الجوية لمدينة إطرابلس القديمة... نعم هذه هي مدينة إطرابلس القديمة، شأنها شأن كل المدن العربية والإسلامية، نسيج مترابط.
ولأختنا معمارية مسلمة، وعد مني بأن أوافيكم بمعلومات وصور عن مدينة إطرابلس القديمة وعن شوارعها وبيوتها، وذلك في القريب العاجل.... وتقديري لكل معلومة جديدة تضيفينها لرصيدنا المعرفي حول تراثنا المعماري الإسلامي، ونحن في إنتظار المزيد دائما.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (30 يونيو 2006)

في الانتظار لروائع طرابلس ان شاء الله


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (30 يونيو 2006)

*تصحيح الاية*



معمارية مسلمة قال:


> (الا ليت قومي يعلمون )



( يا ليت قومي يعلمون ) ...


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (30 يونيو 2006)

*الأسطـــح*

تتميز أسطح البيوت الاسلامية باستغلالها كفراغات للجلوس و اجتماعات أفراد الاسرة ... و لمشاهدة الاحتفالات المقامة في الخارج ... وتستغل هذه الأسطح أيضا للنوم في ليالي الصيف .... 

و سأدرج لاحقا رسم تفصيلي و صورا لها


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع فالعماره الاسلاميه عماره مدهشه ويصدق ذلك كل من حالفه الحظ وقام بزيارة هذه الأماكن مثل جامع ابن طولون وجامع السلطان حسن وبيت الكريتليه وغيرهم كثير بالقاهره فى مصر وتمعن التصميم ودقة الاداء ومره ثانيه شكرا على الموضوع وعلى الصور الرائعه


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (30 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا لك مهندسة معمارية مرورك*

و اتمنى ان يشاركنا الجميع بالرأي او الاضافة او حتى النقد  

شكرا لك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 يوليو 2006)

هل من المعقول أن تنتهي حكاية بيت من أيام زمان بهذه السرعة ويطويها النسيان، هذا النسيان الذي أصبح يعادي كل شئ جميل في حياتنا ويطويه كما يطوي الخرقة البالية... لا والله لن أجعل هذا الموضوع ينتهي بهذه السرعة وسأعيده إلى الصدارة.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (5 يوليو 2006)

أكرمك الله أخي جمال ..... تذكرت اليوم طرابلس و ميناءها وقلعتها، في حضور مؤتمر عن الاثار والمدينة الغارقة في مياه الاسكندرية .. 

سأعود في خلال ايام ان شاء الله ... ولن يطوى تاريخنا ابدا ما حيينا وقدرنا الله على ايصال الأمانة ... ان شاء الله


----------



## mans_arch (6 يوليو 2006)

شكرا ليكى يامعمارية مسلمة علي ألابداع في الموضوع دة ماشاء اللة على ثقافتك المعمارية ربنا معاكي


----------



## حليف الليل (8 يوليو 2006)

سلمتي اختي 
والله في حاجات حلوه في المباني القديمه ممكن الاقتباس منها ودمجها بالجديد


----------



## khaled-aly49 (8 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الجمال الطبيعى


----------



## حاج علي (8 يوليو 2006)

*الخصوصية في المساكن القديمة*

مشكورة الاخت المهندسة على هذه الفكرة الشيقة 
ونستطيع ان نقول ان هذه المساكن جاءت لتلبية حاجات الساكن في 03 عناصر اساسية وهي :
* ايجاد مسكن يؤدي الوظيفة 
* الحفاض على العادات والتقاليد بالانفتاح على الداخل
* تحقيق الراحة الحرارية عن طريق كل من :
- القباب والعقود
- ظيق الفتحات وتعددها
- استعمال مواد البناء المحلية والاكثر عزل
- الاعتماد على الجمال الداخلي والخارجي بدون اظهار الدخل


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 يوليو 2006)

أخي حاج علي
لنقل أن النقاط الثلاثة التي طرحتها تمثل مبادئ العمارة الإسلامية... وهي أساسيات يجب أن يحترمها المعماري عند الشروع في تصميم مسكن ما في أي بيئة إسلامية، وهي لا تمثل قيد يحجر الإبداع بقدر ما تمثل عناصر نجاح أو فشل أي تصميم، أي بمعنى أنها تمثل معايير تقييم أي مشروع إسكاني.
هذه النقاط الثلاث لا تحدد ماهية الشكل المعماري ولا أسلوب الإنشاء ولا مواد البناء، فجميعها متروك خيارها للمعماري كل حسب البيئة والظروف المحيطة بمنطقة المشروع الإسكاني.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (8 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لمروركم .. الاخوة خالد علي و حليف الليل وmans arch وحاج علي ... 
وتعقيبا على رد الاخ حاج علي 
ان المسكن الاسلامي يعتمد في التصميم على : الوظيفة ، تحقيق القيم والعادات ( الخصوصية ) ، المعالجة المعمارية لمشاكل المناخ ... 

يمكن القول ان الهدف الاساسي من المسكن الاسلامي هو السكنى والراحة .. مناخيا و اجتماعيا ودينيا ونفسيا ... كما ان هناك مساكن طبقة الامراء و القضاة كانت تحقق اهداف اخرى ... وسأوردها في حينها ان شاء الله .. 
وشكرا للاخ جمال على تفاعله ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (9 يوليو 2006)

أختي معمارية مسلمة، والكلام موجه أيضا لجميع أعضاء الملتقى/
قصة بيت من أيام زمان، فتحت أفاق الحديث عن المسكن الإسلامي من حيث المعايير والخصائص والمكونات والظروف المشكلة لهويته، لهذا أرى أن يأخذ هذا الموضوع إتجاهه نحو وضع تصور معاصر لماهية البيت الإسلامي في القرن الواحد والعشرين... فلنتشارك نحن المعماريون والمصممون الداخليون ومهندسو المباني في وضع تصور للمسكن الإسلامي المعاصر من خلال استخلاص القيم والمعايير والخصائص، ولكل واحد منا راغب في إثراء هذه المحاولة أن يضيف ولو معيار أو وظيفة أو خصيصة من خصائص المسكن الإسلامي أو أي ملاحظة أو توجيه يراه يسهم في تفعيل هذا الموضوع، وفي حالة اعتماد هذه العناصر المكونة للمسكن الإسلامي المعاصر، سنخرج بتوصية عامة نحدد فيها ما وصلنا إليه من نتائج... وبالتالي نخرج من دائرة الجدل العقيم واللاهاث وراء سراب إلى وضع الحقائق موضع التنفيذ. ولا ننسى أننا نضع معايير عامة ونترك اختلاف ظروف كل بيئة عربية أو إسلامية تثري حالة التنوع في الأشكال المطروحة.

ملاحظة عامة/
أخي العزيز، م. فيصل الشريف، أخي العزيز، م. أبو صالح، وإلى كل أخ عزيز يدير أو يشرف على هذا الملتقى العربي للمهندسين، نرجو منكم الخروج عن حالة الصمت والمشاركة في تفعيل المواضيع المطروحة من قبل الأعضاء، لأن الهدف من مشاركاتنا ليس استغلال وقت فراغ ضائع، فوقتنا جميعا من ذهب ولنا أعمالنا، ولكن حبا لهذا الدين العظيم ورغبة في إعلاء رايته والارتقاء بأمة الإسلام، يدفعنا لسرقة الوقت من أشغالنا وأعمالنا لنهبه لهذه الرسالة... مشاركاتكم المحدودة والمحصورة في دائرة بعض الأعضاء تجعلنا نتساءل عن ماهية المواضيع التي تشغل بالكم وتحرك فيكم ساكنا.... كما أرجو أن لا تكون ملاحظتي هذه دافعا لسخطكم أو تحفظكم، فإنني أحب كل أخ وأخت مسلمة في الله، ولا أرجو من حواري معه إلاّ الخروج بما ينفعنا جميعا لما فيه خير أمتنا.


----------



## yasser (27 يناير 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز ولكن
كيف يستفيد المعماري المعاصر من ذلك؟
وكيف يترجم هذه الافكار لواقع عملي في تصميم القصور والفلل والعمائر السكنيه


----------



## yasser (27 يناير 2007)

البدايه من المخطط العام للمدينه ثم المخطط للمنطقة او الحي من حيث المساحات والاشتراطات


----------



## احمد النائب (27 يناير 2007)

معلومات قيمة تجعلنا فخورين بهذه العمارة العظيمة جزاك الله خير


----------



## amd479 (28 يناير 2007)

Thanks for all this picture
it's really fantastic


----------



## روان ناصر (30 يناير 2007)

الموضوع رائع فعلا و يستحق طرحه و العمل على اثرائه بالمزيد و خصوصا بعد انبهارنا بالتطور و التكنولوجيا المعاصرة و بعدنا عن القديم الغني بالكثير ......

اتمنى وجود المزيد من الصور و المواضيع التي تتحدث عن العمارة الاسلاميه
و يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## الوسام الماسى (31 يناير 2007)

جميل جدآ ذكرتنى بسوق الدهب فى دبى


----------



## مازن هندي (1 فبراير 2007)

هل العمارة تدل على مكانة القوم


----------



## المشرف النوبى (9 مارس 2007)

جميل جدا هذا التراث اتمنى ان تعرض هذه المبانى مره اخرى على اصحاب رؤس الاموال لتنفذ فى المدن الجديده بالقاهره


----------



## عبد الرحمان خليل (18 مارس 2007)

الف شكر وان سمحت بعرض موضوع حول الاقواس والمشربيات


----------



## beeto (23 مارس 2007)

شكر جزيلا الموضوع جداُ رائع واتمنى ان يكون هنام مساقط افقية تدعم الموضوع


----------



## معماري نجد (23 مارس 2007)

مشكوره معمارية مسلمة والموضوع يناسب قسم الاثار لان لكل زمان عمارة فالسابقون استطاعوا ان يجسدوا عمارة تناسبهم .
ونحن فى هذا القرن والتكنلوجيا المتطورة يجب ان نفكربالابداع ونبتكر عمارة تناسبنا وليس الحنين على الماضي والتبحر اكثر من اللازم وان من محدودية الابداع هو الاتكاء على الماضي .


----------



## المهندس قسام (24 مارس 2007)

ذوق فن أخلاق



منزل جميل سوف يذكره التاريخ 









أشكرك أختي معمارية مسلمة​


----------



## حمدى العوضى (4 أبريل 2007)

اى كلام ف العمارة الإسلامية لازم يكون كويس لأنه قائم فى الأسااس على على القيم والمبادئ الإسلامية شكرآ على الموضوع الجميل ده وياريت يكون فيه استمرارية عاشق العمارة الإسلامية 

 معمارى مسلم


----------



## salah al ali (4 أبريل 2007)

جميل ورائع ان نعرض بين الحين والاخر العماره الاسلاميه وعناصرها الجميله وياريت ان يتم توظيف هذه العناصر والمبادئ التي قامت عليها عمارتنا العربيه والاسلاميه في ابنيتنا الحديثه --رغم اننا عندنا معمارين ابدعو في ذلك --ولكن نحتاج من الجيل المبدع الجديد التاكيد علئ هذه العناصر--وشكرا علئ هذا الموضوع


----------



## معماري حلب (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كتير بس ممكن تقوليلنا هي الصور تابعا لاي مبنى وممكن تعرفينا انت من وين باينتك من سوريا لان هي في صور لبعض العمارة الشامية


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووورة اختي معمارية مسلمة بجد مشكورة قليل عليك

جهد كبير وموضوع يستحق التقدير

والله العمارة الاسلامية لسة الناس يحبونها ولسة تعجبهم ويتمنونها بعد
لكن ما تركناها الا لاننا شفنا ان العمارة الحديثة اسرع واسهل 
لانه بدون كذب العمارة الاسلامية ملينا نقوشات وشروط وتفاصيل وصعبة كثيييير واللي ينفذ مشروع بهذا الطراز يعتبر ذكييييييييييييييي وفنان ومعماري و...........

والصور اللي نزلتيها والكلام كله على بعضه يجنن 


جزاك الله كل خير يا اختي ^_^


سلاااااااام


----------



## salah al ali (5 أبريل 2007)

عزيزتي هنادي الصديقه ------مع تقديري العالي لرايك اودان اوضح ان العماره الاسلاميه ليست نقوش وتفاصيل صعبه --بل ان العماره الاسلاميه قدمت حلولا بيئيه ممتازه وعالجت الكتير من المشاكل بما جعلهاتوفر ابنيه مريحه في السكن او في الاستخدامات الاخرئ--هذه العماره قدمت حلولا للتناسب والتناسق بين الكتل البنائيه مالم تقدمه اي عماره اخرئ --والا لماذا تدرس مبادئ العماره الاسلاميه في اغلب مدارس العماره العالميه--هذه العماره غزيره بعناصرها والحلول التي قدمها---لو ندرسها بشكل تحليلي وغير متعصب ويتم الاستفاده من العناصر للعماره الحديثه في كل العالم لوصلنا الئ عماره راقيه--اشير الئ ان اغلب المعمارين الغربين عندما يصممون ابنيه ومشاريع في مناطقنا العربيه والاسلاميه فانهم يدرسون عمارتنا ومبادئها وللاسف الكثير منا عندما يصمم مبنئ يتجاهل مبادئ هذه العماره العظيمه---للتنويه فقط مع الشكر للقائمين علئ رعاية هذا الموقع


----------



## New_Arch (5 أبريل 2007)

*حمام بخار - الآبار والساقية*


ومن الأشياء اللطيفة التي نجدها في بيت السحيمي حمام البخار وهو الذي يعادل غرفة الساونا الحديثة. وهو عبارة عن غرفة ضيقة أرضيتها مكسوة بالرخام الأبيض وسقفها مقبب به كوات على شكل مربعات ودوائر غشيت بالزجاج الملون حتى ينفذ الضوء من خلالها بأشكال ملونة لطيفة. وهناك مكان يوضع فيه خزان للماء يحيط به موقد لتسخين وتبخير الماء وفي هذا الحمام نجد أيضا حوضاً منحوتاً من قطعة واحدة من الرخام الأبيض المزخرف 
-----------------
 
*يحتوي بيت السحيمي على ثلاثة **آبار** كانت توفر المياه للأسر التي سكنت البيت وبالإضافة **إلى هذا الفناء الأمامي للبيت يوجد هناك فناء خلفي يحوي **ساقية** لري الحديقة ومازال **ترسها الخشبي موجودا إلى الآن, يحوي هذا الفناء الخلفي أيضا **طاحونة** لطحن الحبوب **ومستلزماتها من الصوامع الفخارية والحجرية لحفظ الحبوب المختلفة وكانت هذه **الطاحونة تدور عن طريق ثور أو بغل يربط بها.. *​
--------------------------
 *بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من استعراض أحد مظاهر الجمال في العمارة الاسلامية والتي افتُقدت في المباني الحديثة بسبب عدم احتواءها على تلك **العناصر من التراث الاسلامي.*

هذه الكلمات كانت الخاتمة التي ختمت بها البحث الذي طلب مني عن هذا الموضوع​​


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم مرة ثانية 



> هذه العماره غزيره بعناصرها


هذا مكمن صعوبتها وانا ما اقصد انها صعبة يعني ما تناسب بيئتنا بالعكس انا احب العمارة الاسلامية كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير واتــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــنى لو اقدر اتقنها!!
لما قلت انها صعبة اقصد انها هي لحالها تعتبر دراسة او تخصص لحاله لانها غنية وهي بحر غزير ولها معاني عميقة فعلا ولو بتكلم عنها وعن جمالها واسرارها ما رح انتهي ^_^

واقصد انها صعبة بعد ان مو اي مهندس عادي يقدر يتقنها والدليل بعض المهندسين لما يحاولون يسوون مباني مثل البيوت والمساجد بالطراز الاسلامي يفشلون
وبدال ما يطلعون تحفة هندسية نلقاهم يشوهون الصورة الحقيقية للعمارة الاسلامية ويطلعون عن قوانينها 

واكرر مرة ثانية انا حاليا اعتبر نفسي مبتدئة و ما رح اصمم مبنى بالطراز الاسلامي لكن يظل هو المفضل بالنسبة لي ^^


----------



## salah al ali (6 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك -المهندسه هنادي الصدقيه--علئ رائيك هذا وتواضعك --وشكرا لكل من شارك في الموضوع


----------



## حمدى العوضى (6 أبريل 2007)

الكلام فى العمارة الإسلامية ومميزاتها لا ينتهى ابدآ 
وهذا بشهادة الغرب ويكفى انهم اخذوا منها دروس وعناصر معمارية ولا زالوا مبهورين بها 
لأنها صممت بضمير


----------



## حمدى العوضى (6 أبريل 2007)

شكرآ معمارية مسلمة وياريت نتناول فى كل مرة عنصر من عناصر العمارة الإسلامية


----------



## حمور (6 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللة فيكى ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

سبحان اللة وبحمدة سبحان اللة العظيم


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (6 أبريل 2007)

*جـــــزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*

السلام عليكم 
لم اتوقع ان اجد مشاركات جديدة في هذه المداخلة بعد عدة شهور من طرحها، عمارتنا الاسلامية باقية ان شاء الله 
كم من معماري هنا تشده الاصالة و تجذبه مفردات و قيم العمارة في العصر الاسلامي ؟ 
ما زال هناك أمل لتطبيق ما كدنا نفقده في ضجيج و زحام العمارة تيك ا وي، او تقليد لعمارة عصر النهضة و العصور الوسطى الاروبية 
و نحن بأيدينــــا كنوز لمن يفتش عنها 
------------------------
هذه الصور من بيت السحيمي و زينب خاتون بالقاهرة الفاطمية، و كانت ملخص سريع و موجز عن بحث مضمونه الحلول المعمارية لمشاكل التهوية في البيت الاسلامي في القاهرة 
------------------------

أشكر كل من ساهم بمعلومة او ملف مرفق أو كلمة و دعوة طيبة 
و اعتذر عن انقطاعي الفترة السابقة لانشغالي الشديد ، وربما اعود قريبا لاستكمل ردودي على اخوتي 
و لا تنسوني من دعائكم


----------



## esa_arch (27 أبريل 2007)

الله ما اجمل العمارة العربية...هو احساس بدفء المكان ...احساس بالفراغ ....احساس بالانسانية ...احساس بالراحه ...احساس بافراغ ...احساس بالانتماء ...والاحتواءوالراحه ...
جزاك الله الف خير اختي معمارية مسلمة.


----------



## alpha bidoo (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكورة الاخت معمارية مسلمة جدا على هذا الموضوع فاننا نفتقد كثيرا الطراز الاسلامي في عمارتنا حيث لم نعد نراه غير في المباني التي اصبحت اثرية وتستخدم كمزارات فقط ، مع اننا لو بحثنا في حياتنا سنجد انها كلها بعيدة عن الطراز الاسلامي دنيا ودين
اسال الله العظيم رب ا لعرش العظيم ان يهدي جميع المسلمين وخصوصا شبابهم الى سبيل الرشاد والهداية والصلاح


----------



## عابر القلوب (27 أبريل 2007)

انا تربيت وعشت في بيت قديم بصراحه الحين ندمان اكبر ندم علي فرقاه اتذكر وانا راجع من المدرسه افتح الباب كاني داخل ثلاجه من البرد وبدون مكيف بصراحه احلى ايام عمري حتى الناس ماكانت مثل الناس اليوم اذكر لو في احد توفى بالحاره لانفتح التلفزيون ولا الراديو لمة اسبوعين على الاقل ادبا للجيره واحتراما للميت
الله يرحم هذيك الايام


----------



## engineera15_3 (1 مايو 2007)

*bgad men agmal etroz howa etoraz elelamy ad eh by7asesna bemontaha era7a we kmet ezo2 eraky yaret bgad ya gma3a nra3y fe tasmemtna en e7na n7afez 3la etorz elgamela de bdal eta2led ela3ma lel3'rb yaret nefdal bgad m7afzen 3la hawytna de*


----------



## shrek (2 مايو 2007)

ما اجمل العمارة العربية...لكن هل من مستمع هل من مدرك


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا لمعمارية مسلمة على المعلومات الراقية واتمنى عليها ادراج البحث لتعم الفائدة وتزيد
مرة اخرى اشكر المهندسة المبدعة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (3 مايو 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا
الله يوفقك 
وانشاء الله ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## احمد على بدري (12 يوليو 2007)

معلومات ممتازة ياخت يا المعمارية المسلمة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## mgs_2020 (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــMOHAMMED GAMAL

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووو


----------



## كريم العاني (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اختي على هذا الشرح و المعلومات القيمة اضافة الى الكلمات المعبرة للموضوع 
جزيتي خيرا واتمنى لك التوفيق 
المهندس : كريم العاني


----------



## mo-ma (13 يوليو 2007)

الاخت المهندسة المعمارية زمان كان فى فن جميل فى كل شى اللة يجازى العولمة وارجوا ان تذهبى الى حديقة الازهر لترى بعض من هذا الجمال وانا من عشاق هذا الجمال المعمارى الرائع واعتقد ان من يحب هذا التراث الثرى فانة رومانسى وحساس ولى بعض المشاريع المنفذة فى هذا ارجوا التواصل


----------



## سامي الحسيني (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaabreaka (14 يوليو 2007)

والله يا اخى فكرتنى يا اخى بمشروع عظيم قمت بالعمل على ترميمه مشروع توثيق وترميم وتنمية بيت السحيمى وحارة الدرب الاصفر المشروع اكثر من رائع وسوف احاول فى الفترة القادمة امدكم ان شاء الله بمعلومات عن هذا المشروع المتميز


----------



## batool2 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع رائع جدا....ربنا يكرمك..رجعتينا للزمن الجميل
سؤال لكم كلكم 

أي احسن الحضارات الحين في نظر كل واحد فيكم افيدوني افادكم الله بطاعه.....
من نظري انا الاول اليمن السعيد
ثانيا الصين واسبانيه بيوت الطين القديم انتوا شنوا ياعيال تحبون 

شريكم كل واحد يضع رايه وصوره لبيوت الي يحبها اوكي نتفق ياعرب ماظن هههههههه
:67: :81: :55:


----------



## batool2 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*هذه الاشياء التي انا احبه*

هذه الاشياء التي انا احبه من طريقه العماره

:81: من فيكم يحب البناء القديم مثلي


----------



## احمد امام حماد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ليتنا استطعنا تطوير تلك العمارة واحترامها كموروث بدلا من الاتجاه نحو عمارة عصر النهضة باوروبا او عمارة الاغريق والرومان التى اصبح العامة يعرفونها ويطلبونها منا بمنازلهم وفيلاتهم وتناسو التراث وانسوه لنا المعمارى الذى استطاع تطويره واستغلاله والاستفادة منه هو الدكتور عبد الحليم ابراهيمويمكن راسم بدران والبقية طبعا - بعد استثناء حسن فتحى ورمسيس ويصا باعتبارهم رواد - مدعون مع احترامى


----------



## designer mido (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مش عارف أشكرك ازاي يا معمارية مسلمة....كان في عندي بحث خاص بالتصميم الداخلي الاسلامي و انتي أعطيتني مادة قيمة جدا لهذا البحث......و علي فكرة احنا للأسف بنجري ورا طرز العمارة الغربية و نسينا تراثنا اللي هو فعلا غني جدا و يكفي ان فيه هويتنا و أصالتنا...و أنا كطالب تصميم داخلي أحلم شخصيا بأن أساهم في اعادة الطرز الاسلامية علي خريطة العمارة و التصميم الداخلي في العالم..بل و تحديث هذا الفن ليتوافق مع العصر الحديث و يا ريت كلنا نعمل للهدف ده


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااا للصور الرائعة .................


----------



## احمد على بدري (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لاخوانى واتمنى ان نكون اسرة واحدة


----------



## احمد على بدري (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اى مساعدة لاى اخ فى مجال الهندسة المعمارية الاسلامية انا تحت الامر وبكل سرور


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أحمد علي بدري، ونحن لن نستغنى عن وجودك بيننا وعن الاستفادة من كل ما تقدمه.... 

نأمل منك أن تساهم في إثراء الموضوعات التي تعنى بالعمارة الإسلامية... ونشكر لك هذه الروح الطيبة المعطاءة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

batool 2 
مختارات موفقة وصور جميلة..... اعتقد أن كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع يحب التراث الإسلامي مثلك، وفي ذلك منافسة لك على هذا الحبيب.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أحمد إمام حماد والمصمم الداخلي محمد، أنا اتفق معكما في الرأي، ونتمنى فعلا أن يكون هناك سعي جاد لإستلهام عناصر التراث الإسلامي في مشاريع معاصرة، أسوة بالمعماريين حسن فتحي/ محمد صالح مكية/ رفعة الجادرجي/ راسم بدران/ عبد الواحد الوكيل/ جعفر طوقان... وغيرهم ممن لم تصلنا أخبارهم، ولا يزالون جنودا مجهولين يعملون ليل نهار على تطوير تراثهم والنهل من معينه.

واعتقد أنك يا محمد بصفتك مصمم داخلي فالمسؤولية تقع عليك فيما يخص جوانب التصميم الداخلي وعناصر التأثيث.


----------



## أروى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

من اجمل العمارة العمارة الاسلامية
البيوت دى بجد تحفة جدا


----------



## mo-ma (26 يناير 2008)

جزاكى الله كل الخير


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (26 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل نرجو المزيد


----------



## الينبوع الصغير (13 فبراير 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة المعمارية المسلمةأولاً جزاء الله خيراً عن هذا الطرح القيموأود التأكيد أن هذه الطرز للعمارة الإسلامية كانت فى المقام الأول للمسلمين خلقاً وخلقاً ولهذا نجحت.ومن المعروف أن العناصر المعمارية تأتى تبعاً لمستخدمى المكان فإن كانت ثقافتهم إسلامية فالعناصر بالتبعية تأتى إسلامية وناجحة وهنا أتذكر قول إستاذنا المعمارى الدكتور حازم إبراهيم يرحمه الله بعدم جواز أن تبنى عمارة بها من العناصر الإسلامية مثل المشربية وتستخدم هذا المبنى كملهى ليلى !ومن هنا أتمنى أن نبدأ الخطوة من أنفسنا أن نصحح أخلاقنا وعلاقتنا مع جيراننا وبالتبيعة سينصلح بالتأكيد عمارتنا للأحسن وعنده ستكون بحق عمارة المسلمين


----------



## الينبوع الصغير (13 فبراير 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة المعمارية المسلمة
أولاً جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع القيم
ثانياً أود التأكيد على هوية العمارة الإسلامية تبعاً لمستخدمى المكان أن يكونوا مسلمين الخلق
وهنا أتذكر قولة لإستاذنا الراحل الدكتور حازم إبراهيم بأنه لا يجوز أن تبنى مبنى به من العناصر الإسلامية مثل المشربية وخلافه وأن يستخدم هذا المبنى كملهى ليلى.
إذن علينا أن نحسن خلقنا وأن نحسن علاقتنا مع الجيران ومن قبل ذلك مع الله حتى يأتى مردود ذلك على العمارة وعنده ستكون بحق عمارة المسلمين والتى تصلح لكل زمان ومكان


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة حنان (13 فبراير 2008)

​_براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو عليكي _​​​​_لو عايزه اي اثار اسلامي في القاهرة ادخلي ع الموقع ده حتلاقي الاثار كلها وتصنيفها لعصور _​​​​


http://www.islamic-art.org/PhotoArchive/viewmonlist.asp​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 فبراير 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة معمارية مسلمة

موضوع مفيد
ويزيد المعلوماتية الواجب التعرف عليها
عن مفردات وعناصر العمارة الاسلامية والعربية 

مشكورة جدا


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (8 مارس 2008)

*تعقيب*

من الواضح ان الاخت المشاركة مصرية فتلك النماذج البديعة لاتنتشر الافى بقاع القاهرة باحيائها القديمة وخاصة فيما توارثته الاجيال المتعاقبة من العصرين الفاطمى والمملوكى0
اختى الفاضلة/ نعتقد اننا نتفق جميعا على انه كلما تقدم بنا الزمن وبالرغم من ذلك التطور الهائج فى مختلف المجالات ومنها العمارة الا اننا نتاكد بل نثق ان الفن المعمارى لم ولن يكون الا فى تلك المراحل السابقة التى تبدو فيها الشخصية العربية والاسلامية بشكل واضح وصريح يعلو بالانسان قبل ان يعلو بالبنيان اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (2 يونيو 2008)

*رائع هذا التفاعل*

كم اسعدتني ردود الاخوة و الاخوات ، و اسعدني جدا الاستفادة من المادة المقدمة المبسطة، و اتمنى ان يزداد الوعي بقيمة ثقافتنا و حضارتنا العربية و الاسلامية لدى شعوبنا 

و عذرا على تأخري شهوور ، لم استطع الدخول على المنتدى لمشاكل تقنية!

جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير


----------



## لميـــاء (3 يونيو 2008)

على فكرة انا زرت الاماكن دى بجد الصور زكرتنى بيها روعة روعة روعة الف شكر لكم


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (4 يونيو 2008)

*نؤيد العنوان :كان ياماكان!!!*

بداية نقدر للاخت الفاضلة تمسكها بعرض مايثبت ارتباطها بجذورنا الاسلامية الاصيلة وهو امر افتقدناه كثيرا فى هذه الايام من المتفرنجين00 لذا فاننا نقدر للاخت الفاضلة تلك النزعة الروحية ونامل ان تستمر فى العروض الجميلة هذه ولعلها تضفى بعض بصماتها المعمارية البسيطة التى تخفف على من لايفهمون جذورهم ان يجدوا طريقا يقربهم الى الفهم
حينئذ ستنتصر رؤيتك وربما يصبح الرثاء(كان يا ما كان ) قد يتحول الى ( تلك حضارتنا التى احيينا بقدرة الله تعالى مواتها )00 اخوك ا0د/ وسام احمد هشام 00 استاذ الاساسات العميقة والاهتزازية بكندا0


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 يونيو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## newart (7 يوليو 2008)




----------



## المهندسة دنيا (27 يوليو 2008)

عمارتنا الاسلامية ارقى عمارة 
و رغم كل المحاولات الجديدة لتامين المسكن الصحي و المريح للانسان بس ما في حدا قدر يامن هالشغلات متل مو موجودة بالبيت العربي القديم
يا ريت نقدر نستفيد من عمارتنا الاسلامية القديمة بتشييد عمارة حديثة مستدامة و مشكورة على هالموضوع الحلو


----------



## EN_SA_AL (28 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل والاجمل العنوان !! لقد ارتبطت مخيلتنا بقصص الف ليلة وليلة وما يتعلق بتلك القصور فكان التاثير واضحا ..بلفعل العمارة الاسلامية والعمارة النابعة من المحيط هي تلك العمارة والفن ....وليس كل ماهو مستوحاة من الغرب اوتقليد اعمي لعمارة الغير يتناسب وامكانيات وبيئة المحيط .


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (26 أغسطس 2008)

ولكى منى التوفيق وكل الاحترام على هدا الاجتهاد


----------



## المعماري اسامه (26 أغسطس 2008)

أختي المهندسه مشكوره لما صورتي ووضحتي بتعبير الحب للتراث المعماري الاسلامي.
واكيد الكل بيحب هذا لكن لي تعقيب علي الاستاذ الدكتور هشام وان شاء الله يصبح استاذ دكتور بخصوص ان العماره والفن كان في الفتره السابقه فقط كل عصر وله مبدعينه ولو كانوا علي علم بالخرسان والحديد لما فعلوا هذه المباني من الحجر الرملي والرخام والجرانيت وأيضا اخي لولا اضهاد الحكام وتشغيل العماله بالقوى وبعدد كبير من البشر والمبدعين لما ظهر هذا فانظر القصر كان يعمل به لا يقل عن الف شخص ولمدة خمس سنوات اتستطيع العمل الان هكذا انظر الي مايكل انجلوا وكيف رسم الرسومات بسقف الكنيسه.

اخي يوجد الان اناس مبدعون اكثر بكثير من السابق وفنانون ولكن كل حسب العصر والوظيفه وكثرة السكان والخفه .


كل شئ جميل ​


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (26 أغسطس 2008)

*الفهم قبل الرد يكون افضل؟؟*

لي تعقيب علي الاستاذ الدكتور هشام وان شاء الله يصبح استاذ دكتور 


اخي يوجد الان اناس مبدعون اكثر بكثير من السابق وفنانون ولكن كل حسب العصر والوظيفه وكثرة السكان والخفه .
السيد/اسامة وان شاء الله يصبح مهندسا 000 نعتقد انه من اللياقة الا نقلل من قدر الاخرين ونصحح لك فهمك ان كلمة استاذدكتور تعنى بالفرنجية (بروفيسور) اى درجة الاستاذية وليس اننا سوف نصبح بل من سنوات طوال فضلا عن الفهم الضيق للامور فلسنا هنا لعرض تاريخ العمارة وانما نقصد التشبيه ببساطة وجمال التصميم وليس اسلوب التنفيذ وما يعتريه من مشكلات خاصة مسالة السخرة التى تحاول الصاقها بهذا العصر 00 فضلا عن ان معظم اساتذة العمارة فى العالم يشيدون بجمال العمارة الاسلامية وبصماتها الواضحة على اسس التصميم المعمارى ومبادىء التذوق المعمارى التى نعتقد ان الكثيرين يفتقدونها ممن يحسبون على العمارة بانهم معماريون بينما الواقع يؤكد عكس ذلك0
ختاما ياسيد اسامة فان تلاميذنا اصبحوا اساتذة ببلادهم فهل يعقل اننا قد ناقشنا واشرفنا على رسائلهم ولم نصبح اساتذة00 نامل قبل ان نمتلك فرصة النقاش مع الاخرين ان نقدر شانهم والا فلا داعى من الاساس التعرض بهذا الاسلوب غير المقبول0


[/


----------



## المعماري اسامه (27 أغسطس 2008)

من طبعي الرد ولكن اتمني الا اسئ لاى احد مهما كان فانا اكبر من هذا والملتقي هذا للمهندسين وليس للعمال لنقذف بعضنا بعض ببعض صيغ كلام غير معبر .

لا اريد من حديثي التوضيح ولا اريد الرد بما تقول فيما بعد وربنا يوفقك وتصبح استاذ رأي او كرس زنستفيد من خبرتك وعلمك ومؤلفاتك وابحاثك واعمالك وكلنا استاذي تلاميذ مهما كبرنا ومهما اصبحنا .


----------



## عادل ابولائحة (28 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك علي معلومات وارجو المزيد


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (31 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على تواصلكم و قراءتكم للموضوع و اتمنى ان يكون نافعا ويلهمنا في تصميمنا الحاضر 

شكرا لجميع الاخوة و الاخوات ، و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم 
و لا تنسوني من الدعاء


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال لادارة المنتدى : 
لماذا الصور لا تظهر في اول مشاركة ؟


----------



## السامرائي محمد (31 أغسطس 2008)

لساني يعجز عن شكرك يا أختي الكريمة معمارية مسلمة .....

الحقيقة الموضوع أكثر من رائع ... وتقديمه ولا أجمل ....

سوف أدرس هذا الموضوع بجدية عسى أن يوفقني ربي للخروج بمسكن من هذا النوع وفي هذا الوقت ...

هل باعتقادك أن فكرة اعادة هذا النوع ناجحة .. وهل ستكون كلفة البناء عالية مقارنة مع مسكن من الطراز الحديث ؟؟

وتقبلي تحياتي وتقديري

أخوك
محمد السامرائي


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (31 أغسطس 2008)

الحمد لله ان الموضوع يلبي جزء من مرادك، و الشكر لله اولا و اخيرا 
اخي نجاح المشروع يعتمد على متطلباتك انت و تنفيذه بالطريقة الملائمة لبيئتك ، والتي اعتقد انها خير ما يطبق فيها النظام المعماري الطبيعي لمعالجة مشاكل التهوية...فالعراق ذاخرة اخي بالعلوم و التراث و العمارة الجميلة ... 

أما عن الخامات واسعارها ، فهذا يختلف من مكان لمكان،
الهدف من استخدام الاحجار في البناء بسمك كبير هو هدف انشائي لحمل البناء، و لهدف مناخي و جمالي ايضا ..
فالاحجار عازلة للحرارة و للضوضاء و تشكل الكتل و بروزها ترمي ظلال، تلطف الحرارة طبعا 
هل بامكانك الاستعاضة عنها بمواد بناء حديثة تحقق نفس الغاية و تكون تكلفتها اقل ؟ و لا تتسبب في حجز الحرارة داخل المبنى وارتفاع درجتها، مما يتتطلب اللجوء الى التكييف و الى الكهرباء المنقطعة دائما ؟ 

الاخشاب ، و المشربيات ، يمكنك استخدامها في الفتحات ليست للشكل الجمالي و للانطباع بالبيت الاسلامي فقط و لكن يمكن توظيفها ايضا ... بالشكل و التصميم الذي تراه جميلا على ان يحقق المطلوب ، و ان كانت عالية التكلفة في زمننا هذا فيمكنك ان تحقق ما حققته المشربيات بخامات اخرى و اشكالا اخرى !!... و لك حرية الابداع 
على الا تتكون مواد تزيد من الحرارة ايضا !

فناء البيت بأبعاده و نسبه ، ووجود النوافير و الفسيفساء لها عامل مهم ، كما الخضرة و النباتات و الاشجار

عذرا فأنا أكتب لك على عجل .... ولكن ارتفاع الاسقف و ابعاد الفتحات تختلف من تصميم للاخر ومن مساحة فراغ لأخرى 
ما قاله لي اخوة من العراق ان قوانين البناء عندكم كانت لابد ان تشمل المساكن على فناء و تطبيق اغلب مبادئ العمارة في المسكن الاسلامي 

واخيرا فان التصميم صعب ان يكون من خلال النت ، يجب ان تكون دراسة للموقع و للمشروع وميزانيته والخامات المتوفره عندك للتنفيذ ، الى آخره 

واتوقع ان شاء الله ان يكون مسكنا رائعا... وجميلا 
وفقك الله ويسر لك كل امرك و حرر اراضينا الاسلامية الحبيبة من اعداء الله


----------



## السامرائي محمد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة على هذا التفاعل مع الموضوع ....

نعم هناك في العراق أبنية على الطراز القديم والقريب من الطراز الذي ذكرتيه ...

ولكن الغاية هي الاستفادة من أفكاركم واضافاتكم القيمة ....

كما أن مشاهدة تفاصيل هذه المنازل بدون تفسيرات علمية من ذوي الاختصاص لا تعود بالفائدة المرجوة من ذلك ..

لذلك كانت تفسيراتك لبعض التفاصيل هي تفسيرات علمية تجعل من السهولة فهم الأفكار التي دعت الى بناء تلك المنازل ....

وتجميع هذه الأفكار هو الذي يساعد في تطوير البناء ... فربما نتمكن من الخروج بطراز جديد ويعطي نفس النتائج ...

فالابداع لا يتوقف عند حد معين ....


وبارك الله فيك يا اختي الكريمة


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (7 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا العراق يحتاج الى الرجوع الى البناء القديم لانقاذ ساكنيه من لسعات الحر في ظل عدم توفر الكهرباء ...
الله يكون بالعون ...


----------



## محمد ابو الفتوح (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اتمنى ان يدلنى احد الزملاء كيف احصل على نماذج لبعض المساقط الافقيه للعماره الاسلاميه


----------



## مصطفى رافع (20 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اتفق مع اخواني واخواتي في ان المدن الاسلامية القديمة عانت من الاهمال والتدمير و تغير المناخ مما ادى الى تدميرها بشكل كامل او جزئي وكذلك تقادم البناء ادى التغير وجه المدينة الاسلامية وظهور توجهات الحداثة وما يسمى بالعمارة الدولية من دون الاكتراث الى ماضي المدينة العريق وجماله كل من شانه اثر سلبا عليها
فمن ليس له ماضي ليس لديه حاضر ومن ليس له حاضر لايكون له مستقبل ابدا


----------



## مصطفى رافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه صور من مدينة الموصل القديمة (بيوت تراثية) من مادة التوثيق المعماري
ارجو ان تعجبكم


----------



## معماري لاحقا (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ما في اجمل من ذلك الله معكم


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أيوجد أفضل من هذا؟؟ أن أعود بعد أشهر لمداخلتي لأجد دعوات من أخوة في الله
جزاكم الله كل خير و أشكركم جميعا على المطالعة ، جعله الله علما نافعا و مقبولا عنده .
و كل عام و جميع الاخوة و الاخوات بكل خير


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ مصطفى رافع ، بارك الله فيك على هذه الاضافة القيمة و الصور المهمة للمقعد. و يا حبذا لو أضفت لنا معلومة عن هذا المكان .
و ادعو جميع الاخوة من كل البلدان الاسلامية أن يشاركونا هنا ، وأن يضيفوا صورا من مدنهم و الاحياء العريقة لتعريفنا بها . 
شكرا لك


----------



## محمددهب (2 ديسمبر 2009)

_موضوع مختلف وصور مقنعه_


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

عود محمود... الحمد لله على سلامتك، أختنا الكريمة، معمارية مسلمة.


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة محمد دهب و محمد 2009 شكرا لكم حضوركم وبارك الله فيكم 

الأخ جمال اللافي جزيل الشكر لك و سعيدة جدا بتميزك و إشرافك و حاولت أن أرسل لك في دفتر الزوار من فترة طويــــــــلة أهنئك ، تقبل الله منك و من الاخوة القائمين على هذا الموقع الجميل 

و سلام الله عليكم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة معمارية مسلمة على هذه المشاعر الأخوية الطيبة... ولا يسعني إلاّ أن أتمنى عليك مواصلة المشاركة معنا في قسم العمارة والتخطيط بمواضيعك المتميزة.


نتمنى عودة جميع من افتقدنا مشاركاتهم القيمة في هذا الملتقى.


----------



## سيندريلا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

من احلي التعليقات اللي قرأتها وهو نفس تعليقي بالظبط ( *الله ) موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك*


----------



## لؤي مجيد (2 أبريل 2010)

إن العمارة فن والفن أصدق أنباء التاريخ لأنه الكاشـف عن حقائق التاريخ المنزوية. والعمــارة إبداع والإبداع خاصية إنسانية اختص الله بها الإنسان دون سائر الكائنات فبيوت العنكبوت والنمل وخلايا النحل صادرة عن عقل غريزي غير متطور من خلال ذاكرة لحظية وهكذا ســـتظل تلك البيوت والخلايا كما كانت عليها خارجة عن دورة الزمن إلا أن الإنسان له عقل إبداعي متطور من خلال ذاكرة منسابة لإبداع يسير مع الزمان، والعمائرالفضاءات الداخلية الاسلامية عامة والعربية خاصة ماهي الاجمال ابداعي لأنها تحاول تجميل الفضاء الداخلي والخارجي ليصلح للحياة الحضارية.
شكرا لكي على هذا الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## med89 (2 أبريل 2010)

روووعة اخي الفاضل...يبدو اننا فقدنا شخصيتنا بتتبع الغرب ..انا احد الاشخاص الذي يشعر بالحنين بالعودة الى الماضي...


----------



## hermione (3 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaanx


----------



## engineer saleh (25 أبريل 2010)

يا حبذا تعرفونا على بعض البلانات بتاع هذه الصور


----------



## الجرح العراقي (25 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا
انا افضل العمارة القديمة
لهذا السبب نرى ان المباني الجديدة فيها الكثير من التفاصيل المعمارية القديمة
شكرا للموضوع الجميل


----------



## jamal chaaban (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك.
ولكن اتمنى عليك اضافة المساقط ان وجدت وذلك بهدف اضفاء الغنى على الموضوع.
خاصة ان البيوت الاسلامية تحمل الكثير من المفردات المعمارية والقيم الفنية والبيئية التي نفتقدها في ايامنا.
شكرا لك مرة ثانية.


----------



## مازن ألحسن (6 أغسطس 2010)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> موضوع جميل... وطرح شيق... وإقناع بالتي هي أحسن، ما أجمل حكايات العمارة الإسلامية العربية، فالحديث عنها لا يمل.
> بارك الله فيك أختنا الفاضلة، معمارية مسلمة.


 
علينا كعرب ومسلمين التمسك بهذا الارث المعماري الجميل ولاننقاد انقيادا اعمى وراء التصاميم الغربية
التي لاتخدم اجوائنا وعاداتنا 
شكرا جزيلا لصاحبة الموضوع والمداخلة القيمة من الاستاذ جمال الهمالي مع تحياتي


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم ، و كل عام و انتم بكل خير 
سأضيف لاحقا مساقط لبعض البيوت الاسلامية في العصرين المملوكي و العثماني ، و اتمنى من الاخوة المشاركة وافادتنا بما لديهم من مساقط لبيوت أثرية على مر العصور الاسلامية في دولنا الاسلامية المختلفة .


----------



## djamel32 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

واصلي مشكورة


----------



## عبدالله طالب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق وجميل .شكرا للعضم معمارية مسلمة


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

لاعزاء فنحن مشغولون بما هو أهم الماكس والفوتوشوب والفيراي والفور سينما و الاوتوكاد والاركيكاد والاسكتش أب و الواجهات الزجاجية والعمارة التفكيكية ونعمل تكييف مركزي 
 تركنا الجد وانشغلنا باللهو
وما النتيجة مباني ترتفع بها درجات الحرارة لمعدلات غير مسبوقة وضغوط على شبكة الكهرباء وإهدار للأموال وتسابق في الأرتفاعات


----------



## yasser (8 يناير 2011)

ياعزيزنا المعماري يستخدم كل الادوات والوسائل والطرق الحديثه والمواد المنتجه حاليا فيدمجها ليصنع منها مبنى معاصرا ولكن دون ان ينسى او يتناسى عوامل البيئه والعوامل الاجتماعيه والاقتصاديه وخلافها المحيطه بالمشروع فسر نجاح المعماري المعاصر والتحدي الذي يواجهه كيف يسخر ويستفيد من كل هذه الوسائل الحديثه لما فيه خير الانسان من اقتصاد في الطاقه وتوفير في التكلفه واعطاء المبنى قيمه عاليه


----------



## مى سمير (3 مارس 2011)

الموضوع بجد اكثر من رائع ..... انا موهووووومة 
ربنا يكرمكم و يجعله بميزان حسناتكم يااااااااااااااااااااااا رب
انا نفسى اكون اشهر مصممة ديكور اسلامى ربنا يقوى هدفى دا و انتوا بجد حمستونى باللى شفته ف الموضوع دا


----------



## yasser (3 مارس 2011)

تحياتي للجميع
هل فعلا هناك ديكور اسلامي؟ وديكور مسيحي؟ وديكور قديم وحديث
ام هناك ديكور يعبر عن حياة المسلم ويعكس افكاره وطريقة عيشه الفرديه والاجتماعيه والدينيه
فمثلا لايستخدم اي صور فيها حياة او مجسمات او رموز واشكال مخالفه لعقيدته
التصميم الداخلي لابد ان يساهم في حياة الانسان من ناحية الوظيفه ثم من الناحيه الجماليه


----------



## fathiakhadraoui (14 أغسطس 2011)

حقا المعمار الاسلامي فريد من نوعه يجمع في نفس الوقت بين البساطة و الفخامة و لكن اين هو في عصرنا هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## biba girl (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع كان جد رائع ولكن في وقتنا هذا ضهرت أمور جديدة علينا والجميع قد ذهبو غليها و بدأو في نسيان المباني التقليدية​


----------



## ابو حنفى1 (28 أبريل 2014)

رائع رائع جدا....ربنا يكرمك..رجعتينا للزمن الجميل​


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (30 يوليو 2014)

ليس لاني مسلم متعصب لعمارتي 
لكنها حقيقة من اروع العماره التي اطلعت عليها هي الاسلاميه


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## esam salmany (7 فبراير 2015)

العمارة الإسلامية العربية


----------

